
Prometheus and Kubernetes up and running - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/prometheus-and-kubernetes-up-and-running.html
======
themgt
Anyone running coreOS in production want to comment on their stack? We tried
using it around a year+ ago, but etcd/fleet were too unstable and stuff like
btrfs and other major features were being changed too often to get the
supposed benefits.

It looks significantly more mature now, but I'm still not sure about the buy-
in on all their various products.

~~~
philips
etcd has had significant improvements in lifecycle management and stability in
the last year. You can learn a bit more about the upcoming etcd v3.0 release
here: [https://speakerdeck.com/philips/etcd-mission-critical-key-
va...](https://speakerdeck.com/philips/etcd-mission-critical-key-value-store-
coreos-fest-2016)

For the most part we are recommending folks use Kubernetes for new projects
over fleet. Kubernetes "completed our sentence" a few months after we started
fleet and has rapidly matured. The kubernetes v1.3 release bring a number of
new features as well:
[https://coreos.com/blog/kubernetes-v1.3-preview.html](https://coreos.com/blog/kubernetes-v1.3-preview.html)

And on your btrfs question we moved off of btrfs onto ext4 + overlayfs as soon
as overlayfs became a viable option in late 2014. You can read more about that
here:
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.coreos.devel/1952](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.coreos.devel/1952)

As for users and maturity some of the videos from Tectonic Summit Day #1 from
this blog post might be useful: [https://tectonic.com/blog/tectonic-summit-
wrap-up.html](https://tectonic.com/blog/tectonic-summit-wrap-up.html)

Happy to answer any other questions on IRC or email:
[https://coreos.com/community](https://coreos.com/community)

------
vsviridov
Is there a tutorial to run Prometheus on pure CoreOS cluster?

~~~
robszumski
The container guide provided by Prometheus is a good start:
[https://prometheus.io/docs/introduction/install/](https://prometheus.io/docs/introduction/install/)

Pre-build containers are hosted on Quay.io:
[https://quay.io/repository/prometheus/prometheus](https://quay.io/repository/prometheus/prometheus)

